# Presonus Livestream May 22 (almost certainly Studio One 4)



## DS_Joost (May 11, 2018)

So, this came on youtube just now:



Four dots as the title. If this isn't Studio One 4 I will eat my shoes. I'm very excited, Studio One updates are always pretty huge.


----------



## Phillip Dixon (May 11, 2018)

DS_Joost said:


> So, this came on youtube just now:
> 
> 
> 
> Four dots as the title. If this isn't Studio One 4 I will eat my shoes. I'm very excited, Studio One updates are always pretty huge.



Fingers crossed...


----------



## michdb (May 11, 2018)

should be studio one 4, the version 3 was released on may 20 in 2015 so 3 years looks like is the time for sure


----------



## puremusic (May 12, 2018)

The dating analysis works. . .


----------



## Phillip Dixon (May 13, 2018)

I 'am suprised there does not seem to be much intrest in this thread.. win 10 is updating itself and theres jack shit on the telly, hence a few thoughts.. i use studio one 3 but recently got cubase 9 .5 as it appears to be the prefered daw here for midi.. and ive got to say i'am back with studio one . If they add articulation mapping..i will be very happy


----------



## DS_Joost (May 13, 2018)

Phillip Dixon said:


> I 'am suprised there does not seem to be much intrest in this thread.. win 10 is updating itself and theres jack shit on the telly, hence a few thoughts.. i use studio one 3 but recently got cubase 9 .5 as it appears to be the prefered daw here for midi.. and ive got to say i'am back with studio one . If they add articulation mapping..i will be very happy



I want to go to studio one. The program is leaner and it has many innovations, small ones, that make editing midi and audio just a tad faster and more enjoyable. The thint is, many things take one or two clicks less in Studio One compared to Cubase. But many small things add up to a whole lot.

For me, the biggest thing is being able to create a large disabled template (1000+ tracks). Studio One can't do this yet because it chokes after a certain amount of tracks. Performance is good, but not when stretching it to it's limit (which Cubase is champion in, it stays running smooth no matter what I do with it. Cubase's strength lies in it's performance under extreme stress. It just works. I would love for studio one to become more proficient in that area. That and the ability to cut up video on a time line. Preferably that I can have different chunks of film in different scratch pads. To have scratch pads full screen would seal the deal for me.


----------



## muziksculp (May 14, 2018)

Looking forward to the release of *Studio One Pro 4* on May 22nd ! 

Hopefully, version 4 will have more composition related tools (similar to Cubase, but with better implementation), plus some other new innovative, and super cool features, and possibly a lot more goodies, i.e more GUI customization options, GUI improvements, ..etc.


----------



## rvb (May 14, 2018)

Can't wait! Been getting more and more used to SO3 these days. Does anyone know what the upgrade price from SO2 to SO3 was when it came out three years ago?


----------



## InLight-Tone (May 14, 2018)

Amen to taking on Cubase. Some kind of Articulation switching, and fixing the disabled template problems. Saving a large disabled template over 500+ tracks takes over 10 seconds, unworkable. Cubase takes it in stride. Reaper as well. 

The biggest thing for me is to do something with the GUI. It all melts into an undecipherable mess of flat, confusing panels after staring at it for any length of time. Some 3D highlights would be welcome. Looking forward to it...


----------



## MChangoM (May 14, 2018)

Not a big deal in the grand scheme of things, but I'd really like to see the iPad app (Studio One RC) support assignable MIDI controls.


----------



## devonmyles (May 14, 2018)

Notation midi editor, right there in Studio One. Not messing around with Notion 6 backwards and forwards.
(Although Notion 6 is very good to work with - both together, equals too many clicks).


----------



## Rap-sody (May 14, 2018)

rvb said:


> Can't wait! Been getting more and more used to SO3 these days. Does anyone know what the upgrade price from SO2 to SO3 was when it came out three years ago?


It was the same price than now, 149$ from SO2 to SO3 (both pro versions). I can't wait to see what's new!


----------



## jonathanwright (May 19, 2018)

It would be a huge leap forward if they simply integrated the features that were available in Studio One X.


----------



## HammyHavoc (May 19, 2018)

Fingers crossed for advanced host integration with Komplete Kontrol/Maschine, and surround sound support.


----------



## Rap-sody (May 20, 2018)

Probably ARA 2 integration with Melodyne, which is on sale right now. Must not be a coincidence.


----------



## muziksculp (May 21, 2018)

jonathanwright said:


> It would be a huge leap forward if they simply integrated the features that were available in Studio One X.



Yes ! That would be an amazing step forward if it happens.

I'm sure the Presonus development team have some very exciting, and innovative new features in version 4, they tend to think ahead, and out of the box.


----------



## Mucusman (May 21, 2018)

Rap-sody said:


> It was the same price than now, 149$ from SO2 to SO3 (both pro versions).



That may have been the initial upgrade price, but I paid $89 to upgrade through AudioDeluxe in December of 2015, FYI.


----------



## steveo42 (May 21, 2018)

I can't wait! And while I have slammed Presonus big time on their crappy interfaces, especially the Studio192 with it's horrible RTL, I absolutely love Studio One.. Been a customer since the day 1.0 was released and have followed along in the development. I like the way the developers take the time to listen to the users. And while there are a few, well maybe more than a few, zealot fanboys, the community is decent although the mods can sometimes be a little heavy handed.They have a tough job to do and I can appreciate that. I'm looking forward to whatever is announced tomorrow. Also, pricing has been every fair which is a good thing. Competition is good for us consumers because it keeps the other companies on their toes. Keep up, or cease to exist. IMHO, the more the merrier.


----------



## Rap-sody (May 21, 2018)

Mucusman said:


> That may have been the initial upgrade price, but I paid $89 to upgrade through AudioDeluxe in December of 2015, FYI.


Yes, they eventually have upgrade sales, but not on release. Can't wait to see what they have to offer tomorrow!


----------



## muziksculp (May 21, 2018)

Looking forward to the big announcement tomorrow, *May 22nd at 10:00 am CST/16:00 GMT. *

Their short teaser video clip is now on their main website. 

https://www.presonus.com/


----------



## Mucusman (May 21, 2018)

I'm hoping, but not too much, that they not only release V4 with significant MIDI enhancements, but that they reveal a firmware upgrade to their Faderport line to allow MIDI CC control. If they happen to do so, a Faderport will be in my future. Otherwise, I think I'm resolved to get a Behringer X-Touch Compact, which can do so.


----------



## paulmatthew (May 22, 2018)

Just saw this !!! Looks like the upgrade from V3 to V4 will be $149 .


----------



## jonathanwright (May 22, 2018)

Hmm, quite a few nice enhancements, but I don’t see anything MIDI editing related in their videos.


----------



## paulmatthew (May 22, 2018)

jonathanwright said:


> Hmm, quite a few nice enhancements, but I don’t see anything MIDI editing related in their videos.


 Looks like we'll have to wait until tomorrow. That video trailer already got pulled. I think someone screwed up by uploading it too soon. The cat's out of the bag now a few hours earlier than expected unless that was done on purpose.


----------



## jonathanwright (May 22, 2018)

Oops, someone’s currently having a _very_ bad day!


----------



## lucor (May 22, 2018)

This seems to be the only video left alive in which you can see a bit of what's new.

Seems like the focus of Version 4 is beat making, which of course makes a lot of sense financially. I still hope that there are some Midi enhancements though...


----------



## HammyHavoc (May 22, 2018)

jonathanwright said:


> Hmm, quite a few nice enhancements, but I don’t see anything MIDI editing related in their videos.



Anything significantly different/new? :- )


----------



## jonathanwright (May 22, 2018)

HammyHavoc said:


> Anything significantly different/new? :- )



From my brief glimpse:

More UI options
Import tracks from project
New sample one XT (looks interesting, has built in timestretch etc)
New Impact (also looks much improved)
Chord track
A load of beat/melody pattern stuff
I didn’t see much else, it was all taken down again quite quickly.


----------



## MChangoM (May 22, 2018)

The problem with teasers to hype up excitement is that expectations can run wild resulting in disappointment.


----------



## Mystic (May 22, 2018)

I'm hoping for midi improvements as well but being what a big deal that would be, you'd think that would be a large chunk of the teaser. :\


----------



## Francis Bourre (May 22, 2018)

You can check the new features at the bottom of this page: https://www.presonus.com/products/Studio-One/whats-new


----------



## Francis Bourre (May 22, 2018)

Import song data is finally there, but nothing mentioned yet about expression maps.


----------



## michdb (May 22, 2018)

disappointed cause even the chord track and import song are features that i wanted still need the expresion maps and beter midi features which had more votes on features request


----------



## Mucusman (May 22, 2018)

Pretty disappointing upgrade overall for me this time around, despite a couple of nice additions. As it stands now, I'll stay with 3.6. When they include significant MIDI features, I'll upgrade. They may do so before version 5... they have a history of making some substantial changes in some of their .x upgrades.


----------



## jonathanwright (May 22, 2018)

These are the only MIDI related things I can find, not much detail though.

Alternate note coloring schemes
Sync option for editors
“Select notes…” options
New or improved note event options (Humanize, Length, Velocity, Delete Notes)
Multiple macro toolbars (page selection)
Improved multi-editing
Preserve and restore zoom states


----------



## Phillip Dixon (May 22, 2018)

michdb said:


> disappointed cause even the chord track and import song are features that i wanted still need the expresion maps and beter midi features which had more votes on features request


Likewise dissapointing...
They obviously ignored so called feature request thing....left with dilema now..hope 
These features are in pipeline .or jump ship.. tried cubase felt clunky after studio one.. any suggestions?


----------



## axb312 (May 22, 2018)

Very disappointing...:(


----------



## robgb (May 22, 2018)

As a former user (and I think it's a great DAW), I'm surprised they didn't get rid of the panning sliders on the mixer. That was one of the things that always drove me nuts. Minor, yes, but still...


----------



## robgb (May 22, 2018)

Phillip Dixon said:


> Likewise dissapointing...
> They obviously ignored so called feature request thing....left with dilema now..hope
> These features are in pipeline .or jump ship.. tried cubase felt clunky after studio one.. any suggestions?


I'll probably get flack for saying this, but I migrated from Studio One to Reaper and haven't looked back.


----------



## robgb (May 22, 2018)




----------



## PaulieDC (May 22, 2018)

Before I saw this thread I posted a Here's What's New thread. The licensing server issue has been fixed btw. As typical with PreSonus, there are a lot more improvements than they reveal, they only do the marketing-specific items, so before we toss the upgrade into the tank, let's see what the next few days reveal with all of the videos that'll be coming out. For instance, Ripple Edit is HUGE for me and it's there but it's not in any list on the PreSonus site.


----------



## InLight-Tone (May 22, 2018)

robgb said:


> I'll probably get flack for saying this, but I migrated from Studio One to Reaper and haven't looked back.


FLACK!


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 22, 2018)

I was looking forward to this, as I really liked some of the things in Studio One 3, but mainly use Cubase 9.5.

One first appearances, and assuming I'm not missing anything, this upgrade has little of interest for me, which is a shame, as I always thought that the Presonus team were quite keen to push into new areas like articulation management, etc.

So a real missed opportunity, it seems....

Oh well, lets see what v 5 brings in a few years time....


----------



## MarcelM (May 22, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> I was looking forward to this, as I really liked some of the things in Studio One 3, but mainly use Cubase 9.5.
> 
> One first appearances, and assuming I'm not missing anything, this upgrade has little of interest for me, which is a shame, as I always thought that the Presonus team were quite keen to push into new areas like articulation management, etc.
> 
> ...


+1

quite disapointed about the update.

was hoping for articulation maps and more color options.

i thought v4 would make me switch, but it doesnt.


----------



## PaulieDC (May 22, 2018)

FWIW, here's the full livestream... jump ahead to 9:30, that's where it actually starts:


----------



## PaulieDC (May 22, 2018)

Heroix said:


> +1
> 
> quite disapointed about the update.
> 
> ...



Hey Heroix, I'm too much of a noob to fully understand the articulation wish list yet, but I did come across this thread from 2016 on the VSL site where a fella is talking about articulation and Expression Maps from Cubase, and in the thread he turns it around and finds a way to manage it in Studio One (3 at the time). If this isn't the same thing that you are asking, I do apologize... just posting it in case you or anyone else might glean a nugget out of it:

https://www.vsl.co.at/community/posts/t40946-Articulation-Insanity---Studio-One#post245885

There's some utility that is referenced at the end of the thread that sounded promising but that link is dead and gone. Just FYI.


----------



## Will Wilson (May 22, 2018)

Pretty disappointed with the update tbh. Had been sticking with Studio One as I was gifted a NFR license since moving away from Logic and Mac. Thinking it might be time to purchase Cubase though....


----------



## PaulieDC (May 22, 2018)

As a side note, the one thing I love about using Studio One and Notion and Waves and Kontakt and EastWest Libraries, NO DONGLE, just an iLok account with a username/password. I thought about Cubase, but then I watch videos of how you actually use it, or ProTools, I get put off by the UI... S1 is so Drag and Drop easy. Built in Melodyne for vocal fixes in the timeline with no rendering and a great Mastering section is too important to walk... until I advance in MIDI Composition, I'm staying with it at this point. To each his own!


----------



## Rohann (May 22, 2018)

Anyone tried out the Chord Detector/Chord Track implementation? I think this might be handy for some creative ideas (though I'd still prefer to be fluent at the piano). What I'm _really_ curious about is whether or not it can handle difficult to detect chords, and whether or not it will including voicings or extensions.


----------



## MarcelM (May 22, 2018)

PaulieDC said:


> Hey Heroix, I'm too much of a noob to fully understand the articulation wish list yet, but I did come across this thread from 2016 on the VSL site where a fella is talking about articulation and Expression Maps from Cubase, and in the thread he turns it around and finds a way to manage it in Studio One (3 at the time). If this isn't the same thing that you are asking, I do apologize... just posting it in case you or anyone else might glean a nugget out of it:
> 
> https://www.vsl.co.at/community/posts/t40946-Articulation-Insanity---Studio-One#post245885
> 
> There's some utility that is referenced at the end of the thread that sounded promising but that link is dead and gone. Just FYI.



i guess those guys talk about studio one x. an script addon which is sadly discontinued. it will only work for 30 days once installed. it had the features alot of people wished and presonus didnt manage to include them :/


----------



## Rohann (May 22, 2018)

Heroix said:


> i guess those guys talk about studio one x. an script addon which is sadly discontinued. it will only work for 30 days once installed. it had the features alot of people wished and presonus didnt manage to include them :/


If we keep pestering them, I'm sure they'll include it. They're really good at listening to customers. The workflow is hard to beat, and I keep finding features that give me fuzzy feelings, like the designers were really thinking about making it as convenient and efficient as possible to do things. I'm irritated I waited so long for v3, as the CPU load fix alone is worth it. The pattern editor will be really useful for drums (as opposed to manual clicking in MIDI via keyboard), the ripple editor looks really quite useful and messing around with the chord arranger looks like fun too.


----------



## Phillip Dixon (May 23, 2018)

Rohann said:


> If we keep pestering them, I'm sure they'll include it. They're really good at listening to customers. The workflow is hard to beat, and I keep finding features that give me fuzzy feelings, like the designers were really thinking about making it as convenient and efficient as possible to do things. I'm irritated I waited so long for v3, as the CPU load fix alone is worth it. The pattern editor will be really useful for drums (as opposed to manual clicking in MIDI via keyboard), the ripple editor looks really quite useful and messing around with the chord arranger looks like fun too.


Hi all
Well upgraded to 4 . come to the conclusion after giving cubase a go since end of last year and finding it a chore, sold it ,and was back on studio one anyway .
Straight off the prv is bloody fantastic the velocity showing in colour in events well inplemented ,very clear easy to use.now when you click on anything it links that selection to other views (did not before)
Colour pallete greatly improved.i havent got any further than that yet......when they anounced it yesterday i like a lot of others was dissapointed..no expression maps for one..but they will be hopefully in next point update... Also no built in staff view..but the more i get into notion i realise it blows the staff view in cubase out the window.and intergration can only get better .my dissapointment has turned to joy..
All the best phill


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 23, 2018)

PaulieDC said:


> As a side note, the one thing I love about using Studio One and Notion and Waves and Kontakt and EastWest Libraries, NO DONGLE, just an iLok account with a username/password. I thought about Cubase, but then I watch videos of how you actually use it, or ProTools, I get put off by the UI... S1 is so Drag and Drop easy. Built in Melodyne for vocal fixes in the timeline with no rendering and a great Mastering section is too important to walk... until I advance in MIDI Composition, I'm staying with it at this point. To each his own!



If, like me, you use VEPro not only for slaves, but also to help resource management, you've got the dongle in anyway, though I do agree it would be better without.

I so want Studio One to do well, there are so many great things about it, but they really dropped the ball on this one. There's so much goodwill towards them. I like their licensing policy - Notion 6 is an absolute bargain - there so much potential there. 

I have Studio one 3 but always end up using Cubase over it. I don't think I'll bother with this upgrade, though when it goes on sale in a years time I probably will just to stay current.

Why didn't they just buy Studio One X ?

I coulda' had class, I coulda' been a contender. But instead I got a one way ticket to Palookavilke....

etc....


----------



## jonathanwright (May 23, 2018)

After playing around with it a bit this morning, I'm in two minds.

Yes, it's a shame that composer friendly features similar to Studio One X weren't integrated (especially as the developer did it so quickly all by himself).

That said, a lot of what is there is useful in certain situations. I like the ability to record directly into Sample One XT from an instrument track (great for sound design) and Impact XT is very easy to use and also has some handy features. It integrates really well with the pattern editor, something I wasn't really interested in, but have discovered will come in useful even for more hybrid percussion stuff.

Some of the new MIDI selection commands are handy, although the 'select highest/lowest' notes isn't very intelligent, as it'll select a note based on any point of it being highest or lowest, even if it's part of a chord.

'Select notes at interval' is _really_ useful though.

I use Macros a lot, so organising them into pages will be an improvement.

I was least exited about the chord track, but I played a simple piano part in, then adjusted it with the chord track and found it quite inspiring creatively, as it overcame the natural tendency to play preferred chords. I haven't used it on audio yet though.

I find the UI a little 'smoother' and easy on the eye than it was, with the display in the MIDI editor seeming more robust. It's great to have coloured velocity at last.

So far it appears to be stable too.


----------



## Symfoniq (May 23, 2018)

jonathanwright said:


> After playing around with it a bit this morning, I'm in two minds.
> 
> Yes, it's a shame that composer friendly features similar to Studio One X weren't integrated (especially as the developer did it so quickly all by himself).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the insight. Are you at the point where you'd reach for Studio One 4 over Cubase or Logic?


----------



## jonathanwright (May 23, 2018)

Symfoniq said:


> Thanks for the insight. Are you at the point where you'd reach for Studio One 4 over Cubase or Logic?



No, not yet. I'll use it along side them though.

The lack of a fully featured tempo track and articulation switching features means I'll stick with Logic/Cubase when working to picture or for more complex orchestral arrangements.

However, I'll more than likely reach for S1 4 for trailer music, hybrid sound design and for library music.

I should also add that when compared to Cubase UI performance on a Mac, it's light years ahead.


----------



## michdb (May 23, 2018)

jonathanwright said:


> No, not yet. I'll use it along side them though.
> 
> The lack of a fully featured tempo track and articulation switching features means I'll stick with Logic/Cubase when working to picture or for more complex orchestral arrangements.
> 
> ...



actually what midi tools from Cubase or logic in midi you miss more in studio one (out of articulation expression) i stop used logic 2 years ago and i dont miss much midi tool so I interesting to know what tools I missing using studio one,
of course to make most film composer move to studio one PreSonus need a big improvement on video support and options, 5.1 mix and better tempo track

anyway I think on 0.1 or 0.2 updates we gonna have articulation expression cause is the second feature with more votes after they cover on this release


----------



## Mucusman (May 23, 2018)

michdb said:


> I think on 0.1 or 0.2 updates we gonna have articulation expression cause is the second feature with more votes after they cover on this release



... and that's when I'll upgrade. The new selected song parts import feature is something I know I'll use; that looks to be implemented really well.


----------



## jonathanwright (May 23, 2018)

michdb said:


> actually what midi tools from Cubase or logic in midi you miss more in studio one (out of articulation expression) i stop used logic 2 years ago and i dont miss much midi tool so I interesting to know what tools I missing using studio one,
> of course to make most film composer move to studio one PreSonus need a big improvement on video support and options, 5.1 mix and better tempo track
> 
> anyway I think on 0.1 or 0.2 updates we gonna have articulation expression cause is the second feature with more votes after they cover on this release



Really, there isn't much I miss from Cubase or Logic when performing bread and butter editing MIDI CC and automation. Most of it is handled with my macros and it's improved greatly on that side since they introduced the Transform Tool.

It's more the 'admin' side of MIDI that would be useful now. Such as an Event List, and MIDI manipulation as is possible with the Transform window in Logic and PLE in Cubase.


----------



## PaulieDC (May 23, 2018)

FYI, I got the Pro upgrade for $127 at Musiciansfriend.com. I put it in the cart and tried the standard discount code they have, SALUTE2018. It didn'twork, but up pops a chat window. I asked if their was a 15% discount code that can be used. The girl checked and said yes. Thing is, they have to process it right there... I already have an account with a credit card saved, and they will ask you to verify the last 4 numbers but that's it, they process the order, you don't use the Cart. Already got my key in email.


----------



## rrichard63 (May 24, 2018)

PaulieDC said:


> FYI, I got the Pro upgrade for $127 at Musiciansfriend.com. ...


Also $127 at Audio Deluxe.


----------

